# Upcoming MECA Alberta/Saskatchewan events - Canada



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

For more info about competing in MECA in Canada, please call me at 403 307 7994


----------



## silent_riot (Apr 18, 2007)

A trio of 2X shows in Saskatchewan this weekend!


----------



## Stuvy (Jul 25, 2021)

Where is it being held in Lethbridge or Brooks? I have been to a db drag in 20+ years. But i through together a small system and would love to check it out.


----------

